# Do hilly fields have more acres?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good question...maybe that's why some property deeds say, " number of acres more or less".

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/do_hilly_fields_have_more_value/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That is a good ?, guess if you bought a mountain, you would be maxing out.....interesting, any mountains up in them woods for sale?


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Guys have told me if there ground was flattened out they would have a another 50 or more acres ! lol


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> That is a good ?, guess if you bought a mountain, you would be maxing out.....interesting, any mountains up in them woods for sale?


Yep.....some so steep you could not get a dozer up or down.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

So whoever owns Long's Peak here in Colorado at 14,000 feet (Most likely feds own it) owns a lot more acres then they thought. Not that any of it is farmable.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

This is something I have wondered about as most all of my fields are quite hilly. I always though there must be a few more acres in a hilly field...I guess my thinking wasn't too far out of line.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I take the contour into account when I measure a field using the Google Area Calculator. I am guessing the calculator measures acres on a plane.

Surveyors figure degrees of grade when they shoot land lines, or they should. I bought a piece of land that had grown up. The lazy surveyor shot across two "hollers" to get the distance. He was supposed to come back and shoot the grade and adjust running feet. He ended up doing it from the county maps. The seller was happy.

If you want to have some fun, use a range finder and shoot straight across a hollow. Then shoot from each crest down to the bottom. Compare the numbers and see just how many more running feet there is. We did that when fencing to figure how many T posts and rolls of wire were needed.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Most certainly. The shortest distance between two points is a straight line, this applies to both axis.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I need to look it up again, but at one time I had found a computer program that you could save data points from a hand-held GPS unit into and it would create a 3-d map of your field. You had to walk around and save a bunch of data points to do this, but it seemed like a really neat tool. Right now I just use the area calculator that is built into my GPS unit to find the acreage. You hit the "start" button, walk around the perimeter of the area you want to measure and hit the "stop" button when you get back to your starting point. I don't know as it takes into account for the elevation differences, but it seems to be fairly accurate for what I'm using it for (measuring how much hay I've mowed).


----------

